# Can my pup go outside?



## harrilou (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello i've got an 8 week old puppy and he's due to go to the vets on friday for a puppy check and his first jab. On reading older posts i've noticed a lot of people saying don't put paper down when toilet training but take him outside. Can I take him out in the garden to go to the toilet before he's had his injections? Please help.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

you should be fine in you own garden - providing it is not a communal one


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah he'll be fine in the garden.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes he will be fine,ive always done this,it must be confusing for pups to be allowed to toilet inside one minute and not the next!start as you mean to go on


----------



## harrilou (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. We've currently got lots of snow in the garden, do you think he'll be ok? Hopefully he wont be out there very long each time but he's so small and i'm worried he'll be cold bless him. I just dont want to confuse him by paper training him indoors and then teaching him to go outside.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

He will be fine and will probably have a good sniff around. He may also try eat the snow. As long as you dry him well when in and keep him warm he will be ok. Its a new experinece for him and the more the better at that age. I use to carry mine to the preschool to see the little ones when he was small for him socally it was good as he couldnt be put down on the floor till jabs complete. But it got him use to different noises etc.


----------



## harrilou (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you will give him a try this afternoon.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

harrilou said:


> Thank you will give him a try this afternoon.


Take photo's!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## BlueNel (Jan 26, 2009)

Should (fingers crossed no more snow!!) be picking up a 10-11 week old male cavvy this Saturday and ive been wondering the same sort of things as he hasnt had any injections yet. Its fine for him in the garden then and also ok to walk with him in my arms down the street for a bit?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

When I got Sidney I had him out the moment I collected him from the rescue (10 weeks old). I didn't have a choice I had 2 other dogs that needed walking and didn't want to leave him alone for the time (I do LONG walks!!) so I bought a back pack to put Sidney in and he loved it!! 

He got loads of attention from people and I'm sure it's what moulded him into the hugely sociable and friendly mop head he is today. :biggrin: I continued using the pack back (until he grew too heavy) after he'd been fully vacc'ed so he could still come on the long walks but be carried if he got tired. I didn't have him on lead ever..it was only when I moved house and needed to walk them to the car I realised I'd forgotten to lead train him!!!


----------

